# Shelf Life For Various Food Items (not cans)



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

If these items are properly packaged in 5 gallon buckets in sealed Mylar bags with O2 absorbers the following shelf lives can be applied. Once packed, they must be stored in a dry location where the temperature is at or below room temperature (75 degrees F; 24 degrees C) the cooler the better. If anyone can locate documentation to extend any shelf lives please let me know and I will edit this list.
Initially this list was only for the above packing method. I am now expanding it to include Canned (mason Jar) Items but I will note if its is a packing method other then Mylar but I will still avoid listing metal packed items like store bought green beans or carrots.

Indefinite Storage Life Items:

Salt
Raw Honey
White Sugar

30 Year Items:

Hard Grains (Whole)
-Buckwheat
-Corn, Dry
-Flax
-Kamut
-Millet
-Durum wheat
-Hard red wheat
-Hard white wheat
-Soft wheat
-Special bake wheat
-Spelt
-Triticale
Oats (whole or rolled)
Rice
Beans
-Adzuki Beans
-Blackeye Beans
-Black Turtle Beans
-Garbanzo Beans
-Great Northern
-Kidney Beans
-Lentils
-Lima Beans
-Mung Beans
-Pink Beans
-Pinto Beans
-Small Red Beans
-Soy Beans
Macaroni
Powdered Milk
Potato Flakes
Dried Apple Slices.
Dehydrated Vegetables

20 Year Items:

10 - 15 Year Items:

Garden Seed or Sprouting Seed (Do not use O2 absorbers or desiccant also do not store hybrid seeds only store open polinated heirloom seeds)
Textured Vegetable Protein (TVP)
Dehydrated Dairy Products
-Cheese Powder
-Cocoa Powder
-Powder Eggs
-Butter/Margarine Powder
-Whey Powder

8 - 10 Year Items:

Soft Grains (Whole)
-Barley
-Hulled or Pearled Oat
-Groats
-Quinoa
-Rye
Brown Rice
Shortening

3 - 5 Year Items:

Peanut Butter Powder
Coffee (Possibly Longer. Minor flavor loss in the first 2 weeks)
Bottled Butter (3 years google "bottled butter" or visit Wendy DeWitt's blog)
Chocolate (Vacuum packed in canning jars)
Meats** (See Note)
Brown Sugar (Vacuum packed in canning jars)

1 - 2 year Items:

Flours* and Other Products Made From Cracked/Ground Seed
Yeast (1 year if frozen)
Fresh Eggs 1 year (lightly coated in mineral oil and stored point down in a cool place. I have not tested this yet)

*Flour stored longer than a year or two will make perfect looking loafs of bread but the bread will taste bad. LDS package flour in #10 cans with O2 absorbers and give it a 10 year shelf life. SO this remains up in the air and I would suggest testing and erring on the side of caution.

**For the method of safely bottling meats please see Wendy DeWitt's blog below.

Useful Links:
Why to Keep Quiet About Your Preps. <--Everyone read this
Food Storage Mylar & Buckets By Wendy Mae
Food Storage Mylar & Buckets Video
Food Storage Calculator (A good starting place for the beginner)
LDS 30 Year Extension Message
Wendy DeWitt lots of good info
Other Shelf Lives
Stock Rotating Storage for Canned Goods


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks i needed to see this, still it scares the he** outa me. I have to do this without any help or support whats so ever. No one wants to hear any thing that,s not lollypop land. Caught up in the worlds bullcrap, but i have to try and do as much as i can even if it's on my own. I guess something's better than nothing. Short term 4-6 months ok but the long haul, with out good growing seasons. Don't know.


----------

